# Madrid Barajas Airport Surpass Amsterdam Schiphol Airport as 4rd busiest European Air



## noticias_variadas (Feb 17, 2006)

*Madrid Barajas Airport Surpass Amsterdam Schiphol as 4rd busiest*

Madrid Barajas Airport MAD become 4rd busiest airport in Europe 
surpassing Schiphol Amsterdam airport , even before new MAD T4 opened. 

January 2006 


MAD Barajas......3, 124,219......+8.5 % 


AMS Schiphol.....3, 031,700....+2.3% 


MAD figures : http://www.aena.es/csee/ccurl/Estadis enero 06.pdf 


AMS figures : http://www.schipholgroup.com/ Press Release of 13-02 


Aerial Pictures of new Madrid Barajas inagurated Feb 5 , 2006 


http://www.airliners.net/open.file/991042/L/ 


http://www.airliners.net/open.file/836552/L/ 


Impresive INTERIOR pictures of new Terminal 4:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=319038


In around 3 years it's expected MAD will surpass FRA frankfurt airport 
as 3rd busiest , once the new capacity suplyed by MAD T4 enters into 
full use. 


Statistics for 2005 


Airport..........Passengers.....% Over 2004 


LHR..........67,683,341..........0.9 % CONGESTED 
CDG..........53,800,000..........5.0 % 
FRA..........52,219,412..........2.2 % CONGESTED 
AMS..........44,200,000..........3.8 % 
MAD..........41,963,197..........8.4 % COLLAPSED until Feb 5, 2006 

According to Eurostat ( European Union Statistical Office ) Spain 
ranked as 3rd country in Europe regarding air passanger numbers only 
exceed by the UK and almost as much as Germany ( despite been Geramany 
twice in Population ,and have higher gdp per capita ) . Spain easily 
surpass France and Italy . 


Eurostat Document here : 
http://epp.eurostat.cec.eu.int/cache/ITY_OFFPUB/KS-NZ-06-002/EN/KS-NZ-06-002-EN.PDF

Table 1 , describes air passenger numbers by country . 


1 ---- UK------------ 192 , 307,000 
2 ---- GERMANY------- 135, 850,000 
3 ---- SPAIN--------- 129, 791,000 
4 ---- FRANCE-------- 102, 432,000 
5 ---- ITALY--------- 81, 630,000 
6 ---- HOLLAND------- 44,494,000 


Table 5 , describes country to country flows in 2004 


1) SPAIN - UK-----------33, 586, 000 
2) SPAIN - GERMANY-----19,309,000 
3) UK - FRANCE----------11,115,000 

AENA Spanish Airport public entity controling almost all the Spanish 
Airports and Air Navigation have just published 2005 statistics . 


Arrivals + Departures 


TOTAL PASSANGERS 2005 ........ 181, 065, 860 
Increase over 2004 .............................. 9 % 


Movements 2005 .................. 2, 193, 873 
Increase over 2004 .......................... 6,7 % 


AIRPORT ...............................PASSENGERS 


MADRID ............................... 41, 963, 197 
BARCELONA .......................... 27, 131, 448 
MALLORCA ............................ 21, 242, 295 
MALAGA .............................. 12, 669, 187 
CANARIA ............................... 9, 827, 151 
ALICANTE .............................. 8, 796, 321 
TENERIFE SUR ......................... 8, 631, 776 


Full statistics airport by airport of 2005 
http://www14.aena.es/csee/ccurl/PROD200512.pdf
(Page 1-3 December , Page 4-6 Full 2005 Year ) 

AENA Web Site in English 
http://www.aena.es/csee/Satellite?pagename=Home&lang=EN_GB 

2004 FULL YEAR REPORT in english ( very interesting ) 
http://www.aena.es/csee/Satellite?c...iteName=Aena&Section=1&c=Page&MO=2&lang=EN_GB

HISTORICAL ANNUAL PASSENGERS NUMBERS IN SPAIN


2002 ................................. 143, 092, 996 
2003 ................................. 153, 826, 342 
2004 ................................. 166, 146, 198 
2005 ................................. 181, 065, 860 


Madrid Barajas T4 construction 


Construction works started in 2000 , and only 6 years later you have a 


complete new airport with 3 new runaways up and running !!! 


July 2001 , a LOT to be done !!! 
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/0316074/L/ 


May 2002 , see how close is to Madrid capital 
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/0235920/L/ 


May 2003 , IMPRESIVE , by now it's the BIGGEST construction site on 
Europe . 
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/0364878/L/ 


September 2003 , INMENSE construcction site . 
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/0557500/L/ 


May 2004 ( you can see how the access highway wasn't constructed yet ) 


http://www.airliners.net/open.file/0584564/L/ 


October 2005 , FINAL 
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/0991042/L/ 


http://www.airliners.net/open.file/0369151/L/ 
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/987148/L/ 
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/706302/L/ 
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/364878/L/ 
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/316372/L/ 
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/039949/L/ 

15L-33R and 15R-33L are separated by 1,9000 meters (1,18 miles ) from 
runaway axis to axis . 


18R-36L 14268 ft - 4350 meters long . LONGEST COMERCIAL RUNAWAY IN 
EUROPE . 
18L-36R 12136 ft - 3700 meters 
15-33 13448 ft - 4100 meters 


"Camino del Gran Barajas" ( Walking toward the Great Barajas)
http://www.fomento.es/revistas/03marzo/Ma04_13.pdf

http://www.fomento.es/NR/rdonlyres/DAE67FE2-AA20-4AC8-97A8-52B7EEDCAEDA/16531/En42_46.pdf

Arquitect's Website 

http://www.richardrogers.co.uk/render.aspx?siteID=1&navIDs=1,4,24,296,1035
http://www.richardrogers.co.uk/render.aspx?siteID=1&navIDs=1,6,12,1189


First Flight (photos) 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=314497&page=1&pp=20


Slideshow ( 3 seconds interval) of internal new MAD Terminal 4
http://photobucket.com/albums/a322/zooom9999/?action=view&slideshow=true

(Last photos are of 4 skyscrapers of 60 floors each under construction 
called "Madrid Arena") 

Landing at MAD (Video) Must accept copyright conditions , then "Save 
as... " . 
http://www.flightlevel350.com/download.php?id=5006

NEW BARAJAS ( T1,T2,T3,T4,T4S): 
940,000 square meters (10 Million sq feets) TERMINAL AREA 
18,000 Passengers/hour 
70 Millions passengers year Nominal capacity . 
120 Operations/hour 
104 JETBRIDGES 
21, 800 parking slots 


By comparison London Heathrow 360,000 sq meters , Atlanta (Terminal 
Area plus Concourses T, A, B, C, D, and E) 530,000 sq meters 

MAD it's biggest Terminal Area in the world.


----------



## DMA Brasil (Feb 4, 2006)

In Brazil, according to Infraero (our "AENA"), about 96 million people passed through our airports, and according to the data that you have just provided, we have also surpassed Italy and Holland. São Paulo, that is the most crowded air space in Latin America and in the Southern Hemisphere, had 33 million passengers passing through its two airports. Works are going to begin (I think this year) to expand this air space from the 33 million figure to 45 million in 5-6 years, and in 15 years Infraero thinks that this figure is going to be expanded to something about 100 million, with the Campinas Airport being expanded (Campinas is 90 km away from São Paulo, and in a few years will be linked by a 10 lane motorway system - that already exists - and a High Speed Rail Service). Infraero thinks that in 2006 we will surely surpass 100 million passengers through our aiports, speccially because we grew 16 % from 2004 to 2005. Brazilian Airports are some of the most modern in the world, you can see that on Infraero´s website: www.infraero.gov.br


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

MAD had got more passengers than AMS in January 2006, but there are still 11 more months to count this year, so we cannot know it until January 2007, when statistics will be published.


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

Great notice for madrid. I hope that Barajas become the door of latin america in europe. :happy:


----------



## Anymodal (Mar 5, 2005)

DMA Brasil said:


> In Brazil, according to Infraero (our "AENA"), about 96 million people passed through our airports, and according to the data that you have just provided, we have also surpassed Italy and Holland. São Paulo, that is the most crowded air space in Latin America and in the Southern Hemisphere, had 33 million passengers passing through its two airports. Works are going to begin (I think this year) to expand this air space from the 33 million figure to 45 million in 5-6 years, and in 15 years Infraero thinks that this figure is going to be expanded to something about 100 million, with the Campinas Airport being expanded (Campinas is 90 km away from São Paulo, and in a few years will be linked by a 10 lane motorway system - that already exists - and a High Speed Rail Service). Infraero thinks that in 2006 we will surely surpass 100 million passengers through our aiports, speccially because we grew 16 % from 2004 to 2005. Brazilian Airports are some of the most modern in the world, you can see that on Infraero´s website: www.infraero.gov.br



wow, good for SP!


----------



## SkyView (Mar 6, 2005)

I don't want to rain on your party on your figures about air passenger numbers by country , but if Spain would have our NW European climate things would be a whole lot different.
And if you like to compare passenger numbers in function of population, Madrid should have 160 000 000 passengers compared to Amsterdam.
I would like to see some data about Spanish passengers and compare them with other European countries. Or the rate of business flights.


----------



## Booze (Jun 19, 2003)

^^ False, spanish domestic flights are europe's busiest, and the Madrid Barcelona connection is the WORLD busiest, by number of flights per day.

This might sound shocking to northern europeans but Spain has non turistic companies too, and summertime is only 3 months a year. The rest of the time, we also work! ^_^


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

SkyView said:


> I don't want to rain on your party on your figures about air passenger numbers by country , but if Spain would have our NW European climate things would be a whole lot different.
> And if you like to compare passenger numbers in function of population, Madrid should have 160 000 000 passengers compared to Amsterdam.
> I would like to see some data about Spanish passengers and compare them with other European countries. Or the rate of business flights.


What's the point of this?

This is more applicable to cities like Barcelona, Malaga, Mallorca, etc. Madrid is in the middle of a plateau 400 km away from the closest coasts. :crazy:

Madrid is the engine of Europe's fifth largest economy. I think this has more to do with it.

And what airport anywhere in the world has 160.000.000 passengers? :crazy: What city even has that many people flying in? Metropolitan areas with triple or quadruple the number of people of Madrid (such as London, or New York) have on the order of 100-130 million flying to and from these cities. :weird:

The Paris metropolitan area, a lot soggier than most parts of Spain, "only" supports something on the order of 50-60 million passengers for year, and this metropolitan area is nearly double that of Madrid.


----------



## snot (May 12, 2004)

SkyView said:


> And if you like to compare passenger numbers in function of population, Madrid should have 160 000 000 passengers compared to Amsterdam.


Schiphol is the airport for the whole of the Netherlands, not just Amsterdam.
And Madrid is not a touristic destination, not many charters go to Madrid, probably less than charters leaving from Holland to touristic destinations.


----------



## Toneo (Aug 20, 2004)

bitxofo said:


> MAD had got more passengers than AMS in January 2006, but there are still 11 more months to count this year, so we cannot know it until January 2007, when statistics will be published.


But you can count the amount of pax in the last 12 months, so every month we will be able to know if MAD have surpassed AMS in pax per year (last 12 months).

Rolling 12 month pax statistics probably will show this before the end of the year.


----------



## josevaldia (Feb 20, 2006)

weird said:


> Great notice for madrid. I hope that Barajas become the door of latin america in europe. :happy:


In fact, *Madrid IS the GATEWAY to Europe from Latin America*. Most of flights that depart from Latin American cities go to Madrid (Barajas Airport). For example: Iberia, Air Europa and Santa Barbara Airlines have a daily flight Caracas-Madrid; Iberia and Avianca have a daily flight Bogotá-Madrid; Iberia and Aerolíneas Argentinas have a daily flight Buenos Aires-Madrid... and so on.

Iberia flies all Latin American capitals and main cities. The list of Latin American airlines that fly to Madrid is the following: Aerolíneas Argentinas, AeroMexico, LAN, Santa Barbara Airlines, LAB, Avianca and Varig. Air Europa and Air Madrid also fly to some Latin American cities.

Of course there are other European airlines and Latin American airlines flying from/to Latin America to/from the rest of Europe, but those flights are minimun compared with flights to Madrid. After Madrid, Paris would be the second gateway to Europe from Latin America.


----------



## Toneo (Aug 20, 2004)

There are 5 daily flights MAD-BUE and AeroMexico route number 1 (AM1) connects MEX and MAD.


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

Great news for Madrid


----------

